# Arborvitae Browning at tips



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

I planted a hedge of Em Gr Arborvitaes about 10 years ago at my home.
They did fantastic for many years, grew well and were always a lush green.

Drainage is great. We have VERY sandy soil. They are on a burm that was about 18" of sand and then another 18" of screened top soil purchased from a nursery was put over that.

This year I see the tips are browning. The soil seems a bit moist but not soaking wet. 
We had a lot of older mulch on the burm and I just raked that back. I think we had put it too close last year to the trunks but they dont seem to be rotted or anything.

They also appear to be less of a deep green and more of a greenish yellow now then the past years.

Any advice for this floorman?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have 5 year old Leyland Cypress and they did the same thing. I called the nursery and they said it was just from the harsh winter and wind...not to worry. He told me to drench the branches with Miracle Grow. Mine have already greened up quite a bit but the side that gets the wind still a little brown.

Same deal with the ivy....


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the same thing going on with my Leyland's that I planted almost two years ago. The research I did indicated stress from the harsh winter.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a planting consisting of about 200 emerald greens and I lost a bunch one year when it was very dry maybe 2 or 3 years ago.

The funny thing is that I had two other plantings of 150 each and I didn't lose any there, and the ones I lost were in a place where the ground was somewhat low and you would thing would be more moist.


----------

